# Archery World Cup 2 - Turkey 2010



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

My congratulation to the S.A. team :thumbs_up


----------



## helboy (Jul 1, 2010)

The Nicky hunt and Simon Terry both remain on course for a place at this years FITA world cup grand final at the halfway stage of the qualifying series.This year the grand final at Edinburgh the format has format has been changed to make it an even bigger occasion.


----------

